# Boxing One-two



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

Oldest trick in the book: Jab, right hand. Yet it accounts for at least half of the KOs at all levels. 

Even as with the jab as a feint, the one-two does the trick, if you have a good right hand.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 22, 2020)

Tough to practice with the bag supported like that. The jab never touched the bag.


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Tough to practice with the bag supported like that.



My friend gave me it just to hit something. Hooking it was impossible and it felt like punching bouncy glue. No resistance. Very bad bag. 

I had to hit it very precisely at spots that werent totally worn out. But it at least weighed a little bit so I felt some contact.


----------



## jobo (Dec 22, 2020)

Acronym said:


> Oldest trick in the book: Jab, right hand. Yet it accounts for at least half of the KOs at all levels.
> 
> Even as with the jab as a feint, the one-two does the trick, if you have a good right hand.


is that statistic verifiable ,

from casusal observation is doesnt seem true at elite heavy weight level, where they tend to go down under a flurry of punches rather than the old one two, and again from casual observation the final punch seems to be comnonly a hook, if it is a  straight right, it not often immediatly preceeded by a jab


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> is that statistic verifiable ,
> 
> from casusal observation is doesnt seem true at elite heavy weight level, where they tend to go down under a flurry of punches rather than the old one two


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

If not the actual KO then the knockdown and follow up when it's just a matter of finishing the job


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

My former country man Branko. At 1:36 one-two ko of Ernst Hoost






Branko was taught boxing by Muhammed Ali cornerman Angel Dundee

But he decided to kickbox


----------



## jobo (Dec 22, 2020)

Acronym said:


>


i asked for a verfication of the statisicic that it counts for more than 50 % of kbock outs, AT ALL LEVELS,that many 10,of 1000 of contest, showing two examples doesnt come close to doing that.

thats the whole evidence by selective viewing of you tube thing that happens on here quite a lot

if its true fine, il stand corrected, but you need actual evidence for that to happen, like say DATA

i mean lets start easy, did you get the figure from a reliable source or just make it up


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> i asked for a verfication of the statisicic that it counts for more than 50 % of kbock outs, AT ALL LEVELS,that many 10,of 1000 of contest, showing two examples doesnt come close to doing that.
> 
> thats the whole evidence by selective viewing of you tube thing that happens on here quite a lot
> 
> ...



This isn't tennis. There is no database for such things. You know it by watching enough fights


----------



## jobo (Dec 22, 2020)

Acronym said:


> If not the actual KO then the knockdown and follow up when it's just a matter of finishing the job


the faxt youve now changed the whoke context if the claim leads me to conclude you just made it up in the first place

if you saying that most knock out start with someone throwing a jab, thats seems plausible


----------



## jobo (Dec 22, 2020)

Acronym said:


> This isn't tennis. There is no database for such things. You know it by watching enough fights


so made up claim then, ? thats ok then, at least we kbow it was opinion maskerading as fact


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> the faxt youve now changed the whoke context if the claim leads me to conclude you just made it up in the first place
> 
> if you saying that most knock out start with someone throwing a jab, thats seems plausible



My original statement was "accounts for", which is compatible with that as well.


----------



## jobo (Dec 22, 2020)

Acronym said:


> My original statement was "accounts for", which is compatible with that as well.


only if your using a made up defintion of accounts


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> so made up claim then, ? thats ok then, at least we kbow it was opinion maskerading as fact



Not anymore than my claim that most Hollywood actresses have plastic surgeries. There's more things to life than databases.


----------



## jobo (Dec 22, 2020)

Acronym said:


> My original statement was "accounts for", which is compatible with that as well.


if that was reasonable you could also say" leaving the dressing room accounts for 100% of all ko


----------



## jobo (Dec 22, 2020)

Acronym said:


> Not anymore than my claim that most Hollywood actresses have plastic surgeries. There's more things to life than databases.


m


Acronym said:


> Not anymore than my claim that most Hollywood actresses have plastic surgeries. There's more things to life than databases.


so that would mean most actresses that have ever appeared on set have had cometic surgury, that again runs ibto 10, of thousands, have you seen the size of the crowd in antony and Cleopatra ,

if your saying most of the cutrent leadibg actresses have had surgury, that is possibly so, but that only a few dozen people and well within your capacicy to notice, if you were bothered enough to pay attention


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Dec 22, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Tough to practice with the bag supported like that. The jab never touched the bag.



Are you sure?  Or was his Jab that fast you never saw it?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> the faxt youve now changed the whoke context if the claim leads me to conclude you just made it up in the first place
> 
> if you saying that most knock out start with someone throwing a jab, thats seems plausible


Even this is debatable. FWIW, I've tried looking into what punches cause what % of knockouts, and similar data in the past with no luck. It's weird to me since they take data from each match, but somehow no one (as far as I can tell) has done any sort of mass analysis of that data. Or if they have, they're keeping it secret. If you (or anyone else) could find that data I'd appreciate it. 

@Acronym So just for clarity, for the jab to account for the KO, does that mean the jab has to land? If I throw a jab and he ducks into my uppercut, does that mean it accounts for the KO? What about if I hit with a jab, he stumbles, then I follow up with a combo that results in a KO? Or a 4-5 combo where a job is anywhere involved? I'm fine with any use of account, just want to make sure we're all on the same page for that.


----------



## jobo (Dec 22, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Even this is debatable. FWIW, I've tried looking into what punches cause what % of knockouts, and similar data in the past with no luck. It's weird to me since they take data from each match, but somehow no one (as far as I can tell) has done any sort of mass analysis of that data. Or if they have, they're keeping it secret. If you (or anyone else) could find that data I'd appreciate it.
> 
> @Acronym So just for clarity, for the jab to account for the KO, does that mean the jab has to land? If I throw a jab and he ducks into my uppercut, does that mean it accounts for the KO? What about if I hit with a jab, he stumbles, then I follow up with a combo that results in a KO? Or a 4-5 combo where a job is anywhere involved? I'm fine with any use of account, just want to make sure we're all on the same page for that.


it wouldnt be the hardest thing to access all the heavy weight championship fights since 1970s and watch them, with an eye on the lead up to any kbock out, but are you including only spark out  on the floor or tkos

it becomes pyramidicaly more difficult if you included all weight devisions and non championship fights at elite level( and there may not be film of the undercard,) that sounds like half a life times work, which is possibly why no one has bothered ?


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> @Acronym So just for clarity, for the jab to account for the KO, does that mean the jab has to land? If I throw a jab and he ducks into my uppercut, does that mean it accounts for the KO? What about if I hit with a jab, he stumbles, then I follow up with a combo that results in a KO? Or a 4-5 combo where a job is anywhere involved? I'm fine with any use of account, just want to make sure we're all on the same page for that.



No it does not. The clips I posted feature the jab as a feint, just like I did it.


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> . FWIW, I've tried looking into what punches cause what % of knockouts, and similar data in the past with no luck. It's weird to me since they take data from each match, but somehow no one (as far as I can tell) has done any sort of mass analysis of that data. Or if they have, they're keeping it secret. If you (or anyone else) could find that data I'd appreciate it.
> 
> @Acronym So just for clarity, for the jab to account for the KO, does that mean the jab has to land? If I throw a jab and he ducks into my uppercut, does that mean it accounts for the KO? What about if I hit with a jab, he stumbles, then I follow up with a combo that results in a KO? Or a 4-5 combo where a job is anywhere involved? I'm fine with any use of account, just want to make sure we're all on the same page for that.



There is UFC stats on what causes the most stoppages but very generic stats such as submission or strike


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 22, 2020)

Acronym said:


> There is UFC stats on what causes the most stoppages but very generic stats such as submission or strike


Yeah, I've seen those, but they're not quite what I'm looking for. Plus those stats also don't go into the level of detail that I want.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> it wouldnt be the hardest thing to access all the heavy weight championship fights since 1970s and watch them, with an eye on the lead up to any kbock out, but are you including only spark out  on the floor or tkos
> 
> it becomes pyramidicaly more difficult if you included all weight devisions and non championship fights at elite level( and there may not be film of the undercard,) that sounds like half a life times work, which is possibly why no one has bothered ?


For me it would be including TKOs as well. And yeah, it'd be a lot of work, which is why I haven't done it. But I know those stats are taken, which means that they _should_ be recorded somewhere, and if they are then you should be able to do some data analysis.


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Yeah, I've seen those, but they're not quite what I'm looking for. Plus those stats also don't go into the level of detail that I want.



Hence why I replied: "this isn't tennis"


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 22, 2020)

Acronym said:


> Hence why I replied: "this isn't tennis"


That's unrelated, and I was asking a general statement. 

I think sometimes you just like to try arguing with people.


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> That's unrelated, and I was asking a general statement.
> 
> I think sometimes you just like to try arguing with people.



Jobo was the one starting this.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 22, 2020)

Acronym said:


> Jobo was the one starting this.


Yeah, but he's freely admitted he enjoys arguing. 
To the topic at hand though, I'll give your video a watch tonight. Are you looking for feedback, discussion, have a question about it, or just general sharing?


----------



## jobo (Dec 22, 2020)

Acronym said:


> Hence why I replied: "this isn't tennis"


im not sure that tennis takes the time to record by hand the sequeence of strokes leading to a winning shot, 

now chess matche always do, which is why their is a data base goibg back to the 1400s


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> im not sure that tennis takes the time to record by hand the sequeence of strokes leading to a winning shot,
> 
> now chess matche always do, which is why their is a data base goibg back to the 1400s



They do. There are statistics for each forehand and backhand winner in each match.


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

*Shot-by-shot stats – Heavy Topspin


Things get more interesting when we look at how these choices affect the likelihood of winning the point. On average, a woman faced with a makeable ball in her backhand corner has a 47.2% chance of winning the point. (For men, it’s 47.7%.) The serve has some effect on the potency those shots toward the backhand corner. If the makeable ball was a service return–presumably weaker than the average groundstroke–the probability of winning the point is 48.2%. If the makeable ball is one shot later, an often-aggressive “serve-plus-one” shot, the chances of fighting back and winning the point are only 46.3%. It’s not a huge difference, but it is a reminder that the context of any given shot can affect these probabilities.*


----------



## jobo (Dec 22, 2020)

Acronym said:


> They do. There are statistics for each forehand and backhand winner in each match.


and the shots that preceded it? coz that what your referabcing in boxing


----------



## Acronym (Dec 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> and the shots that preceded it? coz that what your referabcing in boxing



There are no combination shots in tennis.. You don't feint a backhand and then throw a forehand


----------



## jobo (Dec 22, 2020)

Acronym said:


> There are no combination shots in tennis.. You don't feint a backhand and then throw a forehand


you feint go forward ir back or left or right
you feint hittibg the ball hard and do a drop shot, you feint hitting it down the line and then hitting cross court, you feint do an over head shot and then ket it bounce and yes ove seen people feint a back hand and then hit it with a fore arm

there a lot of feintibg in tenis, and yes there are combination shots in tennis, a serve/ volley for instanc,  is a combination, but then so is a serve drop shot,, but then left fight left, so yes combinations


----------



## stanly stud (Jan 2, 2021)

jobo said:


> you feint go forward ir back or left or right
> you feint hittibg the ball hard and do a drop shot, you feint hitting it down the line and then hitting cross court, you feint do an over head shot and then ket it bounce and yes ove seen people feint a back hand and then hit it with a fore arm
> 
> there a lot of feintibg in tenis, and yes there are combination shots in tennis, a serve/ volley for instanc,  is a combination, but then so is a serve drop shot,, but then left fight left, so yes combinations


maybe getting confused with fencing?


----------



## stanly stud (Jan 2, 2021)

Acronym said:


> There are no combination shots in tennis.. You don't feint a backhand and then throw a forehand


not a tennis expert but i have never seen it either..LOL


----------

